# [SOLVED] Xbox 360 controller for Skyrim



## notescope (Nov 14, 2011)

Can I use an xbox controller on PC to run Elder Scrolls V? It works on all other games I have just want to make sure before I buy it here.

Thx

Notescope


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Console on PC*

Hey notescope welcome to TSF,

I have not heard anything about Skyrim and the Xbox controller but I don't see why it would not work with a little config. Plug it in and see if it works.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Console on PC*

Yes you can. I have the game and one of the options in the controls set up is using an Xbox360 Controller. So yes you can do it.


----------



## notescope (Nov 14, 2011)

ya, i figured out that it does work. where in settings can you activate the controller? I am having problems pausing and quitting the game. Using Ctrl Alt Del now to get out - sucks.

best

notescope


----------



## G0dsRev0lver (Dec 5, 2012)

Note I'm having the same problem I have the drivers, my Mac recognizes the controller the setting in skyrim is turned on, but my controller still does nothing....


----------

